
Show HN: Reduce hand movement and mouse clicks with universal tooltip on Mac OS - tanin
https://github.com/tanin47/tip
======
alin23
Very cool idea! I also like that the provider script was written in Ruby,
makes it easy to start hacking on it.

I converted it to Crystal for a bit more speed and safety, you can find it
here if you're interested: [https://git.io/JvnCm](https://git.io/JvnCm)

    
    
      Ruby execution time: 0.09 real         0.07 user         0.02 sys
    
      Crystal execution time: 0.00 real         0.00 user         0.00 sys

~~~
tanin
Thank you!

I've been using this app for a long time. It makes me way more productive.

If you use it, I would like to learn about your use cases. Please do share.

and, wow, even for a simple code, Crystal is _this_ faster than Ruby.

~~~
alin23
Most of my use cases include converting values between currencies or measuring
units. I mostly use Numi for that but having a simple tooltip is so much
better.

I also plan to use it for information that I can't memorize easily. Like a
mapping between GPIO pins for microcontrollers, I never remember what pin does
what. With this I can simply create a hashmap with something like GPIO23 as
the key, and info about that pin as the value and have that always at my
fingertips.

Or things like displaying Google Maps urls for words that look like places,
mail app urls for email addresses, Spotify search URI for artists etc. It's a
very useful and powerful tool if you can come up with ideas for it.

~~~
tanin
Perfect. Yes, this tooltip is built to save a few clicks for this kind of
workflow.

If you have feedback or suggestion, please don't hesitate to reach out in
github or here.

